# [S] PC-DVD-Coverhüllen von &quot;Assassins Creed (Director's Cut)&quot; und &quot;Assassins Creed - Revelations&quot;



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2013)

*[S] PC-DVD-Coverhüllen von "Assassins Creed (Director's Cut)" und "Assassins Creed - Revelations"*

Wer guten Gewissens auf seine Original-Hüllen zu oben genannten Spielen verzichten kann, ich würde diese gerne jeweils für ein Paar Euro abkaufen, wobei es mir eigentlich nur um die reinen Covers geht (Leerhüllen selbst habe ich genug). Das Cover von Teil 1 ist bei mir durch Feuchtigkeit wellig geworden, und "Revelations" habe ich seinerzeit ganz ohne Hülle billig bei eBay erstanden. Da ich aber eine schöne Ordnung im Spieleschrank bevorzuge und die Lücken zwischen den anderen AC-Teilen blöd aussehen, gehe ich nun auf euch PCG-Leser zu.

Angebote könnt ihr mir per PC schicken.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

Findest Du keine Cover zum Ausdrucken? Das wäre ja auch ne Option, dazu könntest Du dann ja auch in einen Kopiershop gehen, die das auf gutem Papier ausdrucken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Findest Du keine Cover zum Ausdrucken? Das wäre ja auch ne Option, dazu könntest Du dann ja auch in einen Kopiershop gehen, die das auf gutem Papier ausdrucken.


 Wäre ich fündig geworden, würde ich hier nicht fragen. 

Es gab mal früher eine superbe Seite, wo man wirklich alles an Covers bekommen konnte, doch die ist schon seit Jahren down.
Und bei Möglichkeit wollte ich die USK-Covers haben, des einheitlichen Looks wegen.

Das, was Google mir da ausspuckt, ist meist englischsprachig und schlecht aufgelöst.

Außerdem bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob Cover-Downloads für sich genommen legal sind.


----------

